# New School Carenza Clip!



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is a nice clip of a young man (FMA next generation) performing Carenza.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 14, 2007)

Is that kid related to P. Greg Alland at all? Looks like a younger version of him.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 14, 2007)

Cthulhu said:


> Is that kid related to P. Greg Alland at all? Looks like a younger version of him.
> 
> Cthulhu


Hmmm, don't know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice thanks Palasut!


----------

